# A monkey riding a dog @ NFL half-time ...



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Uh... Yeah... I guess thats all there is to say really.. lmao


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

that is so funny, i saw it during half time and was cracking up!


----------

